# Hardcore cleaning session



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

After the nightmare I had with someone putting marker pen on my car I had to wax and polish my car again. Good few hours spent today! 

I am no way near as good as a detailed but it goes to show what a few hours of hard work can do!

Enjoy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good without the number plate and rings. Shame you have to have the plate in the window - I always think that looks worse


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Dash said:


> Looks good without the number plate and rings. Shame you have to have the plate in the window - I always think that looks worse


The plate will be going back on the car when I get new plates without the blue GB logo on. Ruins the car from looking clean in my opinion.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, wish there was an alternative.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Good work mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

S line in white does look good when clean, but then I'm biased. 8)

What did you do with the tyres, they have a nice shine about them and look properly clean?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

TTimi said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good without the number plate and rings. Shame you have to have the plate in the window - I always think that looks worse
> ...


First to Brexit? :lol:

I prefer with Audi logo but very personal of course.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah I used Meguiars tyre gel. The purple stuff. Works an absolute treat and shine lasts for couple of weeks even through the rain!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

[/quote]

First to Brexit? :lol:

I prefer with Audi logo but very personal of course.[/quote]

Get rid of the GB logos and the German logos :twisted:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The car looks great. I had a similar session myslef today. The results are in the show us your TT section.

Re number plates, I have a private plate. On my last TTS it had no border, logos or GB/Euro emblem and I thought it looked great. When I got this car they'd made and fitted the plates with all those things and actually for some reason, I think it looks better.[


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Yeah I used Meguiars tyre gel. The purple stuff. Works an absolute treat and shine lasts for couple of weeks even through the rain!


Noted, cheers! Will add to shopping list.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

moro anis said:


> The car looks great. I had a similar session myslef today. The results are in the show us your TT section.
> 
> Re number plates, I have a private plate. On my last TTS it had no border, logos or GB/Euro emblem and I thought it looked great. When I got this car they'd made and fitted the plates with all those things and actually for some reason, I think it looks better.[


Got to admit,much prefer the look of the euro plate.Also Saves hassle when going abroad.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking awesome. Sat at such a nice height too


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

winrya said:


> Looking awesome. Sat at such a nice height too


Thanks buddy. It has springs and spacers. I think it should have come out the factory this way!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

leopard said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > The car looks great. I had a similar session myslef today. The results are in the show us your TT section.
> ...


Yeat when I hit my 30's I will probably like the GB plates to be fair. Just for now I am still into the 'scene'. Google Ultimate Dubs and you'll know what I mean by 'scene' lol.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea I've been watching your lowering thread with a keen interest. Coming from a 2014 amplified black edition the only thing I miss is the stance. May well be pricing up the springs with Midland vw

far too much gap


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh yeah the amplified black editions do have a very nice stance, probably one of the best stances that come out the factory!

Too many cars with big arch gaps these days for comfort, but little do they know 50% of people would rather have a harsher ride in sacrifice for looks!


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Found an old pic



Miss that car but the more time I spend with the mk3, the more dated I realise the mk2 looks. Still like this pic though


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You have two stunning cars there thats for sure!

Yeah those black editions do still look real good and always will. But I really do like the MK3 TT. It's my first TT. I was always tempted to buy a MK2 but never got round to it!


----------

